# Presents 4 Pets



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Good idea*



Faith's mommy said:


> Just a reminder that the National Association of Professional Pet Sitters is sponsoring their annual "Presents 4 Pets" event between now and the end of the year.
> 
> Each year in support of Humane Society of the United States' National Animal Shelter Appreciation Week, the National Association of Professional Pet Sitters conducts an annual collection drive (Presents 4 Pets) to benefit shelter pets.
> 
> ...


I should also give holiday presents to my own pets along with a birthday present to Chloe. Today is her birthday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Good idea*



Faith's mommy said:


> Just a reminder that the National Association of Professional Pet Sitters is sponsoring their annual "Presents 4 Pets" event between now and the end of the year.
> 
> Each year in support of Humane Society of the United States' National Animal Shelter Appreciation Week, the National Association of Professional Pet Sitters conducts an annual collection drive (Presents 4 Pets) to benefit shelter pets.
> 
> ...


I should also give holiday presents to my own pets along with a birthday present to Chloe. Today is her birthday.


----------

